# Reptile shops in the southwest



## robpatton (Sep 30, 2012)

Well it's Sunday and I'm bored I was wondering what shops are around other than the ones in plymouth I'm happy to trave up to 100 miles.


----------



## robpatton (Sep 30, 2012)

I went to exeterexotics and I was very glad I went will be going back!!!!


----------



## Dawn Louise (Aug 14, 2012)

I'd defo advise you try Repxotics! The address is:

Repxotics, 17 Town Street, Shepton Mallet, Somerset, BA4 5BE
01749 938082


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.yell.com/s/reptile+shops-south+west+england.html what ones in plymouth have you been to?


----------



## organized chaos (Sep 6, 2012)

Try a shop in Torquay mate, up by Torbay hospital, it's called aquator. Got my fat tail gecko from there 2 months ago, staff were very helpfull and a good selection to look at.


----------

